

37signals Tada-List is now closed - alberth
http://37signals.com/tadalist-retired
In one major move, 37signals shuts down:&#60;p&#62;1. Backpack, 
2. Tada list, 
3. Writeboard 
(and no longer offers a free version of Basecamp).&#60;p&#62;The announcements can be found here:
- http://37signals.com/tadalist-retired
- http://37signals.com/writeboard-retired
- backpackit.com&#60;p&#62;37signals now ONLY offers products that you must buy.&#60;p&#62;No more freemium sales model.&#60;p&#62;As well as they are leaving thousands of Legacy Basecamp customers stranded who don't want to migrate to the new Basecamp product.
======
Smudge
This title sounds so indignant. 37signals can do what they want.

I'm sure they'll give existing users plenty of warning & time to migrate
content elsewhere before they shut down these services for good. For now,
sign-ups are closed. Carry on.

~~~
ricefield
Title is now: 37signals Tada-List is now closed

what was the original title?

~~~
Smudge
Can't edit my comment anymore. Original title was "37signals kills: Backpack,
Tada, Writeboard. You must PAY for all products now."

------
technel
Jason Fried talks about decommissioning these products here:

[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/jason-fried/when-to-
kill-...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201207/jason-fried/when-to-kill-a-
product.html)

------
kenn
The title is misleading. They will no longer accept new signups, but continue
to work.

------
jongos
It's called 'free market'. Whether it's because sales are declining across the
board, or those products aren't as profitable as they want them to be, I see
nothing wrong with charging people to use what they make.

They're a great company, with great products, more power to 'em.

------
briandear
Oh my gosh! A company wants to make money? This is horrible! We should black
out Wikipedia to protest. Give me a break, 37signals doesn't owe anything to
anyone. Don't like them, don't use them.

------
pooriaazimi
Stupid, stupid title.

They had an (apparently) free service since 2005, and you're angry they've
started charging for it after 7 years?!

------
jgv
The horror. I can't imagine why 37signals thinks its a good idea to charge for
their products and services.

------
alberth
In one major move, 37signals shuts down:

1\. Backpack,

2\. Tada list,

3\. Writeboard

(and no longer offers a free version of Basecamp).

The announcements can be found here:

\- <http://37signals.com/tadalist-retired>

\- <http://37signals.com/writeboard-retired>

\- backpackit.com

37signals now ONLY offers products that you must buy.

No more freemium sales model.

As well as they are leaving thousands of Legacy Basecamp customers stranded
who don't want to migrate to the new Basecamp product.

~~~
Smudge
Tadalist and Writeboard both say: `But don’t worry — any [x] you already
created here at [y].com will continue to work`

Which is nice.

Of the above, the only thing I might take issue with is the stranding of
legacy Basecamp customers. Why don't they want to migrate? What can 37signals
do for them? Answering these questions is important, and if they are already
working on this then I see no problems.

~~~
damncabbage
_Why don't they want to migrate?_

In our case, it's the price hike ($29 -> $50).

We're a not-for-profit and have a tough time paying for this stuff; we need to
stick with Basecamp "Classic" for the time being.

~~~
xutopia
I thought they had a free plan for non-profits... you should ask them.

~~~
damncabbage
[http://help.37signals.com/basecamp/questions/156-do-you-
have...](http://help.37signals.com/basecamp/questions/156-do-you-have-special-
pricing-for-non-profits-universities-or-other-groups-in-need)
<http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2580-why-non-profit-pricing>

Nope.

(We're not helping hurricane victims or the like, more a club that only just
breaks even running an event once a year.)

